# Upgrades & Accessories for the G3C



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello fellas! First, I'd like to thank those of you who have offered assistance in my first couple of threads!! Here are a few things I'm looking to improve/add to this piece over time. There's no immediate rush and I have done some research already but I figured that it would be good to share it here. You may be able to offer additional information or maybe correct misinformation that I might run across. Here's what I'm exploring:

*Extended Magazines* - Taurus offers 15 & 17 round mags and I'm sure there are many after-market options. I've also read that the G3 mags work in the Compact but it's not something I'd like to do. My primary reason for getting extended magazines is to give me a better grip. I don't see any sense in adding sleeves (unless they come with the higher capacity mags) so I'd rather just go directly to other mags
*Upgraded Trigger Mechanism* - I have *not* fired it yet! I'll be doing that over the next couple of days. But even though I've read that the trigger on the 3's is much better than on the G2's or Millenniums, just based on dry-firing only, I'm not crazy about the feel. That may all change in a day or two, I don't know
*Improved Magazine Release *- I have no idea if there are actual parts out there; I haven't found any so far. But I've certainly felt better mechanisms. This one feels spongy; as in it's not very crisp at all. It also seems like I might be blocking the other side of the mechanism when I push the release making it even slower to release. I'm talking about the flush button that you can use to switch for left/right handed shooters
*Rail Mounted Laser (Eventually) *- I won't install any accessories to aid my aim at this point. I want to become proficient using the regular, old, 3-point sights. But down the line, I would like to add one of these. Taurus included a coupon for the Viridian E-Series (which Taurus calls the G-Series....lol). I've also looked at the Armalaser which I like. Ideally, I would prefer a grip activated type but it seems like most companies make these for much more popular brands like Glock. The Armalaser is the closest I've found in terms of operation. I "think" that it uses your middle finger as a contact point to complete a circuit and activate the laser; I haven't studied it in depth, so my apologies if that's not the case
Well, this is a much longer post than I intended. For the few who have read all of it, I am grateful! And I want to thank everyone for making me feel welcome here as well. I have other hobbies and even frequent forums for my profession; far too many are not so great to newcomers.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Buy a G26!

GW


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

LOL, yeah, I'll run right out and do that....


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The Italian said:


> LOL, yeah, I'll run right out and do that....


I am glad that you agree! Probably will save you money and headaches, plus you will have a world class subcompact pistol that will not fail.

GW


----------



## GMooney1 (Jul 28, 2020)

I have 2 G2c, I bought them as truck guns and gave one to my girlfriend. Small compact, goes bang everytime I pull the trigger. Trigger will break in as you shoot it. Mines smoother now. Only time it ever jammed was a FTF when shooting non brass loads. THe gun was filthy from shooting it and needed a thorough cleaning. Functions fine after a clean and non brass is now a non issue.


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

GMooney1 said:


> I have 2 G2c, I bought them as truck guns and gave one to my girlfriend. Small compact, goes bang everytime I pull the trigger. Trigger will break in as you shoot it. Mines smoother now. Only time it ever jammed was a FTF when shooting non brass loads. THe gun was filthy from shooting it and needed a thorough cleaning. Functions fine after a clean and non brass is now a non issue.


Thanks for that! I'll see how it feels after I feed it some brass.


----------

